# window in bathroom, or not?



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I'm replacing all the windows in my house. I am debating on whether at all to put a window in my bathroom. The bath is about 8x8, pretty small. 

I hear a lot around here on how windows and showers just don't mix.

If I do put one in, it will sit right in the shower.

Anyone have any input? Do you have a bathroom without a window, is it like a dungeon?

Here's a sketch of my layout (not to scale of course). Any comments?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I have 2 baths. One with a window, and the other without.
I have many lights in the bath without the window, and not as many lights in the other. I don't know about putting a window in the shower. I think that it may cause problems later on.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> I hear a lot around here on how windows and showers just don't mix.
> If I do put one in, it will sit right in the shower.
> Anyone have any input?


Don't do it.



johnny331 said:


> Do you have a bathroom without a window, is it like a dungeon?.....


Many, many homes and condominiums have bathrooms without windows. As stated, the key is good lighting...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This looks like a ranch. Why don't you put in a motorized skylight?
Ron


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

thanks, you've reassured me to just not put a window in... now I won't have to buy another one either. 

I'll look into a skylight. I just had my roof redone, and I hate the idea of cutting into it. Maybe I'll settle for good 'ol artificial lighting.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a bath with a window but have added an exhaust fan. Nobody opens a bath window in the winter or summer and the key is exhausting the moisture to the outside. Most people keep a bath window covered with shades anyway. I wouldnt add a window in the shower area just to have one there. Lotta problems could develop down the road. 

Add some extra lights to make it bright and call it good.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree. I would not add one either. However, if you must or you don't have a choice in placing window in a shower, I have seen it work. You could always go with a vinyl window and pvc trim, to ensure water resistance. My brother rents an older house with this issure. Instead of a curtain, he added a clear vinyl shower curtain liner to cover the window from the shower. It works, but you probably do not want to go down that road. 

I have a 6x9 bathroom with no window, and lighting is definately key.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd like to hear other ideas on how to make a window inside a shower work. We'd like to do this in our next bathroom remodel, if it's not too horrible. The window could be fixed if that makes things easier.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Glass block works great if you just want to let in some natural light and avoid the issues associated with an actual window.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

We'd be looking for the view, so we want a clear window in the shower.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Nate, Cibula11 has that nailed with the vinyl window and pvc trim. If your enclosure is tiled, you can trim with matching tile. Either way, seal well around the window with silicone before trimming and slope the inside sill slightly so it drains into the shower.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I put the window back into the shower after replacing the rotted exterior wall of my house that resulted from the old window which apparently leaked pretty bad. I used a standard vinyl window with plenty of caulk and hardiboard tilebacker. I then tiled all the way around the window and sloped the windowsill to drain water and to keep certain people from putting shampoo, soap, and other things on the sill that would keep water from draining. That was almost two years ago. Since then I've sealed the tile twice with a quality sealant, allowing it to penetrate the grout around the window and filled a few minor cracks around the sides with caulk. I think that as long as I maintain the grout and keep sealing it occasionally it should be fine, of course I'll never know until I take the whole thing apart in 10+ years!


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Porthole Matey! Arrrrrrrr!

If you really want a waterproof window... Get an old porthole and frame it in!


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

NateHanson said:


> We'd be looking for the view, so we want a clear window in the shower.


your neighbors will be looking for the view too with a clean shower window :laughing:


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

No neighbors here, city-boy. 

The only one's peaking at us are the seals and eagles (oh, and that pervert who kayaks by wearing camos, with a really long camera).


----------



## rk_king2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> I'm replacing all the windows in my house. I am debating on whether at all to put a window in my bathroom. The bath is about 8x8, pretty small.
> 
> I hear a lot around here on how windows and showers just don't mix.
> 
> ...


I dont have one in my bathroom, but having one in the bath , helps to prevent moisture builb-up


----------



## montaillou (May 31, 2007)

Put in clear glass block then. Still get the view, avoids the problems of a normal window - which I would agree with everyone else is just a headache. Glass block comes in big sizes up to 12"x12". I was looking at a glass block site and noticed that there's a clear, solid glass block, it appears to greatly minimize the borders one would normally see in a standard block.

Here's a link to the image, I don't have an opinion about the supplier, it's just one I found: http://www.seattleglassblock.com/im..._Specialty_Glass_Block/vistabrik_premiere.jpg


----------



## FJCRUIZ (Aug 10, 2010)

[
HELLO ANY ONE THERE?...U NEED TO AIR OUT THE BATHROOM ONCE IN A WHILE!! A WINDOW IS A DEFENATE MUST.. ALL THE AIR FRESHENERS IN THE WORLD WONT COVER UP THE INTOXICATING SMELL.. OF WELL YOU KNOW>....to even consider not having any windows is the worst idea, the house i live in now has no windows in the bathrooms.. its very univiteing...bathrooms with out windows are disgusting...nothing will replace the fresher air that needs to comeing to the house... the list goes on. 

[/quote]


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

FJCRUIZ said:


> [
> HELLO ANY ONE THERE?...U NEED TO AIR OUT THE BATHROOM ONCE IN A WHILE!! A WINDOW IS A DEFENATE MUST.. ALL THE AIR FRESHENERS IN THE WORLD WONT COVER UP THE INTOXICATING SMELL.. OF WELL YOU KNOW>....to even consider not having any windows is the worst idea, the house i live in now has no windows in the bathrooms.. its very univiteing...bathrooms with out windows are disgusting...nothing will replace the fresher air that needs to comeing to the house... the list goes on.


First of all this thread is 3 years old, so hopefully the OP has his BR done by now.

Secondly FJCRUIZ, there is a product you can buy and install that is called an "exhaust fan"...a neat little item that gets rid of odors and excess humidity without the need for a window. It works really well in the wintertime in Ohio and Downeast Maine too, as opposed to an open window. 

:thumbup:


----------

